# Paper crafting / Card making



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Do we have any paper crafters in here? I have been making handmade paper and cards for 24 years, rubber stamping and scrapbooking. I sell Stampin Up but mostly Paper Pumpkin. It's my therapy when I am having a bad day, I play with bright colors of ink. LOL

Always like to connect with other crafters.
Deb


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

YUP ! Paper card crafter here. Love it and it is a tranquilizer. Using it to teach hand coordination to grandchildren. Will try to get some pictures on here. And if you could put some on, that would be nice and probably put me to shame. !!!


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep. Here, too. I enjoy scrapbooking and making cards. Mine are not too fancy. I’d like to try rubber stamping. Last year I got a Cuttlebug for Christmas and have used it a bit. Everyone says Cricut is the way to go.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Very interested in the Cuttlebug. After seeing it on here, I looked it up and watched the little video. Very interested in using it to make beads. Love the texture. Trying to craft more now house is almost all renovated. I have a space in an antique mall and do sell handmade cards but not proliferately. Have a gift card to Michael's and hope to get there next week.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Got a Cricut Explore Air 2 for Christmas. Great for card making, though I don't do that. 

I'm using it to cut stencils.

Jeff


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Also saw modge podge more or less mosaic style with sayings on pinterest. I have tried a few. So far I have not been able to upload any pictures. Have no clue how and it just says error. Do I need a website storage or something? Have an HP pavilion laptop, windows 10. I'd really like to put some pictures on HT in sewing too but just can't do it.


----------

